# Tuition day



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Last one this year.

Maximum of 6 people

Location Basingstoke (just off J7 M3)

I've had 3 people ask already so please add your name below and weekend availbility between now and the end of November and once I have 6 I'll PM everyone with full details.

Thanks.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Last one this year.
> 
> Maximum of 6 people
> 
> ...


I'd be up for this Andy. I've got an old Audi that's in dire need of some work if you need a donor car too!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Good man Dave - I have an old BMW bonnet already which has about a zillion microns on it so masses to play with :thumb:

I was going to ask Dom to bring his 406 down as he usually encourages destruction of its paintwork


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Andy, id like to do this please. Please pm me the details on price and content of the day. Can do most w'ends excluding 25'th 26th Oct.

Thanks


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

im down Andy, Also got 1 more if space?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK gents, looks like;

1. stonkin
2. deanchilds + 1 possibly
3. DaveR

Will leave this to run for a bit to see if anyone else interested and then PM everyone full details. Hope that's OK.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats fine with me Andy. Just drop me a PM when you want to get things going as I'm guaranteed to see it that way 

What sort of machines will you have there to try out of interest?


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Last one this year.
> 
> Maximum of 6 people
> 
> ...


i mate, I'll be very interested in this depending on what date you decide
thanks
sanj


----------



## ICJ (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd be interested too. Thanks


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OK that's 5 so can I have dates for November weekends when people are available and we'll sort from there. The itinerary (so to speak) will then be PM'd with cost to everyone attending.

Thanks.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Any weekend for me mate. Thanks


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Any update on this Andy?


----------



## EvilChap (Oct 21, 2008)

1. stonkin
2. deanchilds + 1 possibly
3. DaveR
4. EvilChap

I'd be well up for this  Do I need to bring anything? Do you charge?

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy charges a small amount to cover his time and expenses, but it is well worth it. As an ex-AndyC pupil I can testify that his tuition is first rate.


----------



## EvilChap (Oct 21, 2008)

Do I need to bring my own tools / polish, or will you be providing? 

Would bringing a car for polishing be a plan?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy can provide everything. You could bring a car as a 'victim' but check with Andy first. You may need to PM him if he's missed this thread.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

1. stonkin
2. deanchilds + 1 possibly
3. DaveR
4. EvilChap
5. kenmac
6. jules

I'll PM everyone tonight with full details but to answer a few questions;

* Feel free to bring your products & tools. The day's not about me showing you what I do with my stuff - it's about you getting to grips with whatever you use at the moment.
* I'll have a Makita, Silverline & hopefully a G220 & Flex too
* We have a scrap bonnet to work on
* Refreshments are provided throughout the session (the most important part?)


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Andy

Just joined the forum and seen this - pls let me know if there would be place for 1 more and details,costs,etc. Would rather spend money on learning than just paying someone to do it.

If not then will have to wait for another time I guess.

Cheers
pk


----------



## Chris`I (Apr 9, 2007)

baua78 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Just joined the forum and seen this - pls let me know if there would be place for 1 more and details,costs,etc. Would rather spend money on learning than just paying someone to do it.
> 
> ...


+1 - I have been lurking here a while just using products by hand, but am now considering a DA polisher. Would be good to see this stuff in action. Dont necessarily need to do the whole session, could just pop along and see this stuff in action if theres not enough space to do the whole thing?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I can do 8 maximum - any more and it gets a bit crowded TBH


----------



## Chris`I (Apr 9, 2007)

Excellent, add my name to the list then please. 

As I said before I dont have any products to bring as they are all hand workable and likely to get a new kit when I buy a DA polisher (looking at the new Kestrel one with some PB 1,2,2.5 and various pads). I do have a Nissan 350z that we can possibly demonstrate on though (good example of thin soft paint!)


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

PM sent to everyone expressing interest


----------



## EvilChap (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I look forward to being able to read the PM 

Ben


----------



## Chris`I (Apr 9, 2007)

EvilChap said:


> Thanks for the reply, I look forward to being able to read the PM
> 
> Ben


Your closer than me! At least mine was emailed to me so I got to read it that way. Need to make some more posts before I can reply. Need to go make an Intro thread...


----------



## pk222 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi - sorry can't reply to the email hence posting here. 

Not available on the 1st or 8th but free on 15th and 22nd - if the dates change then would be interested else happy to wait till the new year.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Andy, any update if it will be happening this w'end?

Thankyou

Christian


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rethinking this to the 15/22 November gents - does that work for everyone? Post up here if you can't PM :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

*cough* Meet 22nd *cough*


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

CBC on the 15th Andy, last one of the year


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> *cough* Meet 22nd *cough*





ads2k said:


> CBC on the 15th Andy, last one of the year


Not going well on dates 

Johnny


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Andy, I can do the 15th or the 22nd

Christian


----------



## Chris`I (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry Andy, I'm not going to be able to make this time around. Work havent paid all my expenses this month and cant afford to by the DA polisher I want and attend the day . Will work on a test panel for a bit and attend your next course in the new year :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like it's gotta be the 29 November guys - 15/22 no good 

Names below please for those who can definitely attend :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Andy, will find out over the w'end and let you know, but 29th should be fine.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

im down still.


----------



## teaspoon (Aug 6, 2008)

*Tution- can a newbie come!*

Hi,

Is this session open to anyone, or do u need to have used a machine before.
I am interested in learning how to us a polishing machine for us on my own cars only.

Can do eihter dates.

Cheers

Henry


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

29th is fine for me Andy


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Looks like it's gotta be the 29 November guys - 15/22 no good
> 
> Names below please for those who can definitely attend :thumb:


I am available on the 29th November
I never did get a PM but did express interest earlier in the thread
Cheers
Sanj


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

teaspoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this session open to anyone, or do u need to have used a machine before.
> I am interested in learning how to us a polishing machine for us on my own cars only.
> ...


Experience not necessary at all.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

So far I have.

1. Stonkin
2. deanchilds
3. Sanj?

Any more? Date will be the 29th for definite gents.


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

AndyC said:


> So far I have.
> 
> 1. Stonkin
> 2. deanchilds
> ...


Im 100% in for the 29th

Thanks
Sanj


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump on this gents. Stuff outside DW means that this now won't be happening until December - that and a 1200 odd mile round trip this week.

Dates are the 6 or 20 December and as it's Christmas I'll be doing a deal on cost  so start a list below please chaps.

Thanks.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

1. ROBS3

Hi Andy - I'm really interested in attending on either of those dates.
If you could PM details - costs, times etc would be great - thanks


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Is this day both D/A & rotary????

Any idea of rough cost?

Given recent events it's relly good of you to still run this.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

1. ROBS3
2. Stonkin

Hi Andy, the 6th would be far better for me as i am on call the week of 20th and likely to be sent away for work on the 20th. Will keep my eye on the thread

Cheers.


----------



## f479xrl (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm very interested. Do I need any kit? Like many others I'd appreciate a better idea of the cost. Thanks.

1. ROBS3
2. Stonkin
3. F479XRL


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

1. ROBS3
2. Stonkin
3. F479XRL
4. Sanj

I can do either day
Cheers
Sanj


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Im down still Andy.


----------



## f479xrl (Sep 23, 2008)

Can the date be confirmed as the 6th OR the 20th please? I need to let work know if I won't be there by the Tuesday of whichever week it is.

Thanks.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

This Saturday gents - 6 December.

Will PM all who are coming in the next couple of days to confirm details, location, cost etc.

Cheers.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Bugger, working in London this weekend.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

No problem mate - I'll be running one Jan/Feb :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

PM sent to all who've said they can make it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

AndyC said:


> PM sent to all who've said they can make it tomorrow :thumb:


Hi, I cannot access PM's as I do not have enough posts yet. I read your PM through my e-mail account. 
I can confirm I will be there 
Cheers
Sanj


----------



## f479xrl (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry Andy. I'll PM you as well. I only just got in this evening to read your messages and have had my leave revoked for tomorrow. I'll have to try and get on a course next year sometime. We should be less busy by March/April. Gutted


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great day, very informative. Nice to nice meet other DW members too.
Cheers Andy, and thanks to the wife for the bacon butties!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah great day! Nice to meet you too Rob and the rest of ya! 

My toes are no longer cold! lol!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

ha ha - mine were still thawing out when I got home!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I made it back in just over an hour with the box of goodies that I got from Andy what was left, prob wont use them but I allways like buying something! 

If you going to get the makita Rob perhaps I could try and get a deal for 2 of them as thats the one im going to grab.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah Dean, definitely going for the Makita. If you can work something out - let me know! Found this link fyi:
http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB/123744


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Leave it with me and ill see if i can get one of my suppliers to get it and beat that price for 2.


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice meeting you guys today

and thanks to Andy for a great day of learning. Very well put together and most importantly, managed to sway my mind away from a DA polisher to a Rotary!

I think the Makita will be on the Xmas list of things to buy 

Cheers
Sanj


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ROBS3 said:


> Yeah Dean, definitely going for the Makita. If you can work something out - let me know! Found this link fyi:
> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB/123744


Thats a great price Rob, I used to sell them for £169 to £175!

It was nice to meet you guys today when me and Daffy popped in :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

You too Johnny! 

You shall be hearing from me very soon regarding some of your wonderful products, Robbie was telling me about them and we a few today and am very keen to start using them!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

deanchilds said:


> You too Johnny!
> 
> You shall be hearing from me very soon regarding some of your wonderful products, Robbie was telling me about them and we a few today and am very keen to start using them!


Good Stuff Dean :thumb:

My details are here - http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php?_a=viewDoc&docId=2

Johnny


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Think you'll be getting order from me soon too Johnny!
Great products


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Cant find the makita cheaper anywhere mate so think im just going to grab mine from there too. Getting mum to get it for me for xmas along with a load of zaino and then get myself 3m some pads and some menzerna. 

And look to detail my first car in the new year either my mums or dads as they both need the works doing to them.


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

ROBS3 said:


> Yeah Dean, definitely going for the Makita. If you can work something out - let me know! Found this link fyi:
> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB/123744


I think I will be getting a machine from here as well :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

No worries - thanks for looking mate.
Looks like we'll be going for the same set-up!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Surly for 3 of them I might be able to get a deal! Ill give them a call tomorrow!


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Surly for 3 of them I might be able to get a deal! Ill give them a call tomorrow!


yep, might be an idea mate.....if you can get a good deal let me know !

Cheers


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Guys im just going to grab this one now as its a great deal.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to see you guys Saturday - shame it was so feckin cold. That will be fixed within the next few weeks as the garage is, at long last, getting power and light :thumb:

Very interesting to hear your views on the various rotaries we worked with too.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks very much for your time on saturday Andy, was a great day, and thanks to your wife to.

The G220 died pretty much at the end of a Range Rover detail yesterday  Speed was going all over the place! Blimin thing


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

deanchilds said:


> Guys im just going to grab this one now as its a great deal.


just ordered one


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

My mum ordered mine last night for me! Yay! And I ordered my Zaino kit!

Very expensive weekend for me and it didnt include any sex, drugs or rock and roll!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope both my toys come before I go out!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ha ha - just put an order in for some Zaino too - Damn, I have no will power!


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

Which Zaino products did you guys go for ?

I just ordered myself a Makita as well

Going to look for some pads and a backing plate right now


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Gents,

Remember that the std Makita backing plate is a bit gash so I'd suggest that you get a 3M backing plate to replace it with :thumb:


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Gents,
> 
> Remember that the std Makita backing plate is a bit gash so I'd suggest that you get a 3M backing plate to replace it with :thumb:


Yep, I remember you telling us Andy, I'm going to order the 3M backing plate + some Lake country pads (these are the ones we used arent they ?)
Thanks


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Just got home and opened my Makita and Zaino! It was like xmas come early! 

Need to order plate, pads and menzerna now!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

sanj said:


> Which Zaino products did you guys go for ?
> 
> I just ordered myself a Makita as well
> 
> Going to look for some pads and a backing plate right now


I went for the ultimate kit! :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.zainoeurope.com//index.php/zaino/zaino-ultimate-protection-show-car-kit/p_27.html

This is the one, same as the one I got but added the Z8.

Not going to use it for a few weeks as want to do the works on my dad or mums car to get a feel for everything.


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

OK thanks guys, I will go through the website and see what I need from the Zaino Range.....will get some Menzerna too


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

deanchilds said:


> Just got home and opened my Makita and Zaino! It was like xmas come early!
> 
> Need to order plate, pads and menzerna now!


Glad it all turned up for you Deano 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sanj said:


> OK thanks guys, I will go through the website and see what I need from the Zaino Range.....will get some Menzerna too


Drop me a pm if I can be of any assistance Sanj :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah - gotta get the Z8 for that little 'extra bling' sanj


----------



## sanj (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep you're right I was pretty impresseed with what I saw of the Z8.......Johnny you have PM


----------

